# Hey gang, need opinions



## Bubba-Q (Mar 20, 2007)

I'm just starting a new concession trailer and am looking for some input. I am building a trailer similar to this... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm not sure that I want to use the log style look, I thought maybe a board and baton or shake...what do you guys think? I want it to kind of look "hillbilly shack" Any suggestions?

Also looking to build a smoker/grill for it. I may use a Traeger, but I may build something for it...any suggestions or thoughts as to style/type? Our comp smoker is here wwwdotbubba-qdotca

The trailer bed is being built as we speak and I will be ready to build the cabin/kitchen next week.

Tips tricks, tonics or suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 20, 2007)

Hillbilly style, ask ...............................................


----------



## Green Hornet (Mar 20, 2007)

be nice :?


----------



## Green Hornet (Mar 20, 2007)

I like the look of it. I would put the smoker towards the rear if it was mine. Looks like the tounge might bust up yer shins getting to the doors on the front. I understand the weight distribution might be an issue with that though. The door looks kinda close to the back of the cooker. It will get kinda warm there I bet..It will be an eye catcher where ever you go with it.


----------



## Bubba-Q (Mar 20, 2007)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Hillbilly style, ask ...............................................



not here to start anything, just looking for opinions...


----------



## Finney (Mar 20, 2007)

I think that would go over well in the "Great White North".


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 20, 2007)

Man that is like an ice fishing shanty, home, cooker,and a vacation home all rolled into one!


----------



## Bruce B (Mar 20, 2007)

If it was mine, I'd put the smoker in the rear and I'd stay away from any outside material that's going to require a lot of annual maintenance, i.e. sealing, staining, etc

If you are considering that smoker, I switch to the new bigger FE700 (I think it is) or an Ole Hickory. Just my 2/100th's


----------



## Greg Rempe (Mar 21, 2007)

I'm with Bruce...I'd look at the FE line vs. OH or Southern Pride because you are using wood all the time but you also have the flexibility to let it cook and not have to tend a fire.

If you want, I can get you Fast Eddy's contact info...I'm sure he'd be happy to consult with you on the best cooker for your application!


----------



## smokemaster (Mar 21, 2007)

I know a guy that has the same rig.  It's from Southern Yankee. IMHO it's a real nice set up.  He's got the smoker are enclosed by a screen. http://www.sybbq.com/b_con_cabin3.php It doesn't get hot near the door. Access to the firebox is behind the hitch.


----------



## 007bond-jb (Mar 21, 2007)

I would replan the front, make it more airodynamic. The one pictured looks like Its gonna cause the tow vehicle to use a lot of fuel


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Mar 21, 2007)

I think I'd leave the "log style" exactly as it is for that "hillbilly" look you're looking for....

Get the effect you are looking for with accesories, ie: 
some squirrel skins roughly nailed to the outside....some vines..... maybe a mounted boars head... some deer antlers....a clothesline strung off it with some over-alls , stained socks full of holes , cut off daisy dukes and maybe some skimpy underwear to go with the daisy dukes hanging on the line.... and some goofy handpainted signs that are obviously spelled wrong... etc...

Stick with the low maintenance siding... the effect will all be accesories no matter how you look at it.....so why bother adding expense and labor to the initial building?

my redneck $.03


----------



## gator1 (Mar 21, 2007)

My bubba friends would have a set of horns nailed on that sucker...Gator


----------



## DATsBBQ (Mar 22, 2007)

You can get one of these for 15K, real logs.

http://www.ncre.biz/images/logcabin.jpg


----------



## SoEzzy (Mar 22, 2007)

DATsBBQ said:
			
		

> You can get one of these for 15K, real logs.
> 
> http://www.ncre.biz/images/logcabin.jpg



15K and only 3 tons extra to tow!


----------



## DATsBBQ (Mar 22, 2007)

SoEzzy said:
			
		

> DATsBBQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



White pine, probally only 2 tons


----------



## DaleP (Mar 22, 2007)

Thats a nice looking rig Bubba.


----------



## bigwheel (Mar 23, 2007)

Looks mighty heavy and by the time you get the front mounted onto a hitch the back is gonna drag.  Might could stand a few more axles too. 

bigwheel




			
				Bubba-Q said:
			
		

> I'm just starting a new concession trailer and am looking for some input. I am building a trailer similar to this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Mar 24, 2007)

I'd flip it around with smoker on the back.  Tongue weight like in pic would be horrendous.  Make sure you lay out any equipment and leave room for something you may have forgotten.  Consult health dept gurus first for materials, requirements, etc....just in case.  Looks good.  Good luck.


----------

